# Kann es sein das Drachen ziemlich In sind =)



## Raaandy (4. November 2009)

ja hab mir grad so gedacht, drachen scheinen wieder hoch im kurs zu liegen^^

wow catalysm drache

guild wars 2 drache

dragon age da steckts schon im namen^^

is euch das auch aufgefallen? was wünscht ihr euch mal für neuerungen in der fantasy welt.

werwölfe drachen etc. aber was gibt die fantasywelt noch her als ultimativen bösewicht? mir fällt da im moment wirklich kein wesen ein. 

dämonen find ich immer ganz gut, im buch die elfen wars ein super bösebube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Trolle, Orks, Oger, Ghule, allgemein alle arten von Untoten wesen, irgendwelchen rießenspinnen/echsen/whatever


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2009)

Alles was mit Fantasy zutun hat, war doch schon immer vollgestopft mit Drachen.


----------



## Artherk (4. November 2009)

ich kann dir sagen was fieser ist... ein Mitarbeit vom FINANZAMT... stellt euch mal vor.... WoW die nächste erweiterung... World of Finanzamt... bevor man dann spielen kann muss man erst ma ne nummer ziehen  und ewig lange warten... und der boss der neuen instanzen ist der Finanzbeamte des Todes... seine gefährlichste attacke ist der Aktenwurf und der papierschredder....
ne aber jetz ma im ernst... ja drachen stehen wieder hoch im kurs is ja auch klar die haben so was mythisches an sich wär ma so ein fieser oberdämon alla sargeras (warcraft) sowas hätt ma style..


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Trolle, Orks, Oger, Ghule, allgemein alle arten von Untoten wesen, irgendwelchen rießenspinnen/echsen/whatever



Die gibts alle in Dragon Age. Man ich will endlich zocken. Noch 2 Tage...

Ps: Bioware toppt Mass Effect noch indem man jetzt auch eine schwule Beziehung aufbauen kann. Gametrailers Review zeigt das sehr schön. 

Ps²: Ich schnapp mir aber die sexy Hexy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

Hö man kann in DA schwul werden?


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hö man kann in DA schwul werden?



Ja. Lesbisch interessiert mich aber mehr habe ich in ME auch gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Hehe, in Baldurs Gate 2 hab ich mir immer die ganzen Love-Mods geholt womit man Beziehungen mit allen Frauen haben konnte, gleichzeitig, sonst sind die sich immer gegenseitig an die Gurgel gegangen, oder auch ne lesbische Beziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am genialsten fand ich es aber, das wenn man in Baldurs Gate 2 die Beziehung zu ende gespielt hatte und dann die Daten ins Addon übernommen hat, ging es dort weiter und hat sogar nen Kind bekommen, was man dann im Inventar hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Das Drachen Cool sind musst du mir nich erzahlen xD 
_


----------



## Redryujin (4. November 2009)

Ohne Drachen, Dämonen, Untote, Orks, Trolle, Echsenmenschen, Halbmenschen( Halborks, Halbelfen usw.) usw wäre jedes Buch sehr langweilig wenn es nur um Menschen gehen würde.

Auch in Rollenspielen sollte das nicht fehlen.

Was ist interesanter?

Zwei männliche Menschen machen sich auf dem Weg die Welt zu retten und treffen auf einen weiteren Menschen (männlich) der sich der Gruppe anschließt. Zu dritt retten sie dann die Welt. 

ODER

1 Mensch und 1 Halbork machen sich auf den Weg die Welt zu retten. Natürlich kommt es zu etlichen differenzen zwischen den beiden weil jeder eine andere Kultur hat und andere Ritualle vollzieht. Unterwegs treffen sie einen Dämonen den sie fast besiegen aber da stellte sich heraus das sie alle das gemeinsame Ziel haben den bösen Mister X zu besiegen. Anfangs können sich die dreiergruppe nicht besonders leiden aber mit der Zeit ensteht eine tiefere Freundschaft zu allen dreien, und schnell merken alle wie sehr er vom anderen abhängig ist. Schließlich retten sie die Welt.


Ich würde mich für Beispiel 2 entscheiden da ich immer wissen will was passiert wenn ein Mensch ein Halbork und ein Dämon zusammen sind.


Um zum Hauptthema zurück zu kommen. 
Drachen gabs schon immer viele in Büchern und in Rollenspielen.
Zur Zeit spielen Drachen in MMOs die Hauptrolle, sonst haben sie eine Nebenrolle mehr gespielt.
Beim nächsten mal können es dann wieder Dämonen oder Untote sein.




@Artherk World of GEZ finde ich schlimmer als World of Finanzamt. Die Mobs in World of GEZ Respamen da viel zu schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (4. November 2009)

Naja... Fantasy ohne Drachen, ist wie Star Wars ohne Laserschwerter^^

Stört mich gar nicht. 
Aber ich hätt jetzt langsam doch mal gerne Dragon Age. 
Wehe dem Elektronikmarkt, der das Spiel morgen nicht da hat. XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

@red es kommt halt auch darauf an was das für 2 menschen wären wenn das 2 lesben sind dann rawr :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. November 2009)

Ich wär ma fürn paar Antihelden.
Leute die mehr mit sich selbst, als mit pöhsen Orks oder Drachen kämpfen.

Sowas will ich haben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

mhhh...määääh....drachen....meeeehhh
gehören nunmal zu fantasy büchern,spiele,filmen wie butter aufs brot ;D
aber mir persönlich zu lahm...

aber es könnte mal mehr fantasy geschichten mit tauren geben :<


----------



## Redryujin (4. November 2009)

Sagen wir die beiden ersten Menschen sind Männlich. (und nein die sind nicht schwul) und der dritte Mensch der später hinzukommt ist eine Frau.

Mit der Liebe kann man schon ein bisschen Spannung ins Buch reinbringen aber dann ist es für mich keine Fantasybuch mehr sondern mehr ein Liebesroman.

Beispiel:

Die zwei Männer die die Welt vom Bösen Mister X befreien wollen treffen auf eine Hübsche Frau. Beide Männer verlieben sich in die Junge hübsche Frau. 

Wie geht es dann jetzt wohl aus?

A

Die Frau und ein Mann treffen auf den Bösewicht

Mister X: Wart ihr nicht drei Leute die mich besiegen wollen?
Mann 1: Ja schon 
Mister X: Wo ist dein Freund Mann 1?
Mann 1: Tod
Mister X: Wieso das?
Frau: Es kann leider nur ein Mann an meiner Seite geben
Mister X: Achso


B

Mann 1: Ok hör zu Freund wir beide Lieben die Frau.
Mann 2: Ja lass uns am besten ein Kompromiss machen.
Mann 1: In ordnung sagen wir, wir wechseln die Frau wöchentlich.
Mann 2: ok ich nehme die Frau diese Woche und du sie dann nächste Woche?
Mann 1: einverstanden


C

Mann 1: Hör mal diese Frau bringt uns nur unglück sie ist eine böse Hexe wir müssen sie los werden.
Mann 2: Ja du hast recht, sie hat uns den Kopf total verdreht.
Mann 1: Pass auf. Heute nacht schleichen wir uns davon und sollen sich doch die Wölfe entscheiden was sie mit der Frau machen.
Mann 2: alles klar so machen wir es.


Natürlich lällst sich sowas in die Geschichte 1 wie auf meinen oberen post gut einfügen. Aber ich finde Geschichte zwei mit den halbork den Dämon und den Menschen trotzdem besser.


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Ich wart ja immernoch auf ein RPG im Stile von Dungeon Keeper, so dass man wirklich mal das pure Böse spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur halt in RPG-Form.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich wart ja immernoch auf ein RPG im Stile von Dungeon Keeper, so dass man wirklich mal das pure Böse spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wär doch mal ein epic win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei dungeon keeper konnte nan einfach mal ein arschloch sein,und das in nem RPG genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Drachen und Wolfe epic Win ^^_


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich wart ja immernoch auf ein RPG im Stile von Dungeon Keeper, so dass man wirklich mal das pure Böse spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist mit Overlord ? Auch wenns kein reines RPG ist.

Ansonsten : Jedes gute RPG bietet den weg des Bösen gleichermaßen an wie den des Guten. Genau das ist auch ein entscheidender Faktor eines RPG.... keine Vorgabe des Weges !

Man sollte sich auch klar machen, das "Böse" nicht = "Ich schlachte alles ab was ich sehe" bedeutet ! Darth Vader ist auch böse und trotzdem rennt der nicht den ganzen Tag Lichtschwertschwingend durch seinen Sternenzerstörer !


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> 1 Mensch und 1 Halbork machen sich auf den Weg die Welt zu retten. Natürlich kommt es zu etlichen differenzen zwischen den beiden weil jeder eine andere Kultur hat und andere Ritualle vollzieht. Unterwegs treffen sie einen Dämonen den sie fast besiegen aber da stellte sich heraus das sie alle das gemeinsame Ziel haben den bösen Mister X zu besiegen. Anfangs können sich die dreiergruppe nicht besonders leiden aber mit der Zeit ensteht eine tiefere Freundschaft zu allen dreien, und schnell merken alle wie sehr er vom anderen abhängig ist. Schließlich retten sie die Welt.
> Ich würde mich für Beispiel 2 entscheiden da ich immer wissen will was passiert wenn ein Mensch ein Halbork und ein Dämon zusammen sind.


würde ich auch... nur um zu sehen wie die drei völlig verschiedenen Wesen irgendwann erkennen das sie nur zusammen bestehen können udn ihre Fähigkeiten kombinieren....
aber alles schon vorgekommen.ich habe letztens in einem Buch reingschaut wo es darum geht das die Bösewichte, die in dem Buch die "Antihelden" sind(wie auch bei "Die Orks" oder "Die Tolle",oder,oder) und von den Guten ein Artefakt zurückerobern müssen.witzig mal die "andere" Seite dabei zu beobachten wie diese empfinden und handeln


btt:kein Wunder mit den Drachen,das die überall auftauchen.hab das dazu mal aus wiki kopiert:

Die Symbolkraft des Drachen ist in der Gegenwart ungebrochen, trotz der Vielfalt an Typen und Bedeutungsnuancen, die sich in der jahrtausendelangen Entwicklung des Mythos herausgebildet haben. Als beinahe weltweit bekanntes Fabelwesen mit einem hohen Wiedererkennungswert verwendet ihn die Werbebranche als Markenzeichen, Vereinen, Clubs und Institutionen dient er als Emblem und Städten und Ländern als Wappentier. Von den traditionellen Bedeutungen ist im modernen Kontext das Element der Stärke ausschlaggebend. Der rote Drache auf walisischen Produkten wirbt mit dem Stolz auf das alte Nationalsymbol und für die Macht Chinas ist der Drache eine allgemein verständliche Metapher. Die Bösartigkeit hat der Drache auch in den westlichen Industrieländern weitgehend eingebüßt. Der Bedeutungswandel erklärt sich einerseits mit dem Einfluss der Fantasy-Kultur und der Kinderliteratur. 

aber Drachen wurden auch wieder interessanter als der Hype mit den Dinos startete...dazu noch die Spiele wie Dungeons and Dragons,oder Michael Endes Glücksdrache,oder dem Film Dragonheart.jetzt wieder aktuell mit z.B.Eragon...

ultimative Bösewichter kenn ich aus dem w40k Universum.da sind es die Chaosgötter,die ihre unheimlichen und grausamen Champions ins Feld führen,da sie selbst in einem Paralleluniversum,dem Warp, gefangen sind und nur über Diener Einfluss auf die Menschheit nehmen können...


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Was ich interessant finde ist, dass Drachen bei uns meistens als solche Wesen dargestellt werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währenddem Drachen im asiatischen Raum eher so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asiaten verstehen somit unter "Drache" normalerweise den nicht geflügelten Lindwurm, also eher ein schlangenartiges Drachenwesen, der normalerweise eher positive Eigenschaften besitzt und Glück und Regen bringt oder als Symbol für kaiserliche Macht steht, währenddem bei uns in der Vorstellung der Drache meist ein gewaltiges geflügeltes Tier mit Pranken aus Stahl ist, das gnadenlos alle seine Feinde in Flammenstürmen verbrennen lässt und in der Regel bösartige Absichten hat.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

*Drache meist ein gewaltiges geflügeltes Tier mit Pranken aus Stahl ist, das gnadenlos alle seine Feinde in Flammenstürmen verbrennen lässt und in der Regel bösartige Absichten hat.*

deswegen europa > asien



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Heh nie Dragon Ballz geschaut? Shen Long ist ja wohl ein cooler Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heh nie Dragon Ballz geschaut? Shen Long ist ja wohl ein cooler Drache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mhh...stimmt


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

_Drache is n Lebendes Zipo xD 


(\__/)
( &#3232;_&#3232;&#65279;
c(")(")

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH&#65279;_


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2009)

Drachen gibts seit eh und je... bei mir Sitzt einer nebenan in der anderen Abteilung *schauder*


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Ich will mal nen Wolpertinger in nem RPG oder so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist viel cooler als nen Drache


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

Ich glaub sogar meine Englisch Lehrerin ist ein Drache.
Ich werd's schon rausbekommen.....


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heh nie Dragon Ballz geschaut? Shen Long ist ja wohl ein cooler Drache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und trotzdem kann er ncihts :>


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Beinahe jeden Wunsch erfüllen nennst Du nichts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinithi (4. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich will mal nen Wolpertinger in nem RPG oder so sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo XD 
RPG über Walter Moers, Zamonien wär verdammt geil!
Das ist Fantasy mal ganz anders.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2009)

Solange die Drachentattoos nicht wieder ausm Boden schießen, find ich es ok *g*


----------



## Varghoud (5. November 2009)

Drachen waren schon immer faszinierend für Menschen,besonders nachdem sie die ersten Dinosaurierskelette ausgegraben hatten, ist der Mythos ja wieder aufgeblüht, und jetzt allgemein durch den Fantasy-Boom...

Ich fände es klasse wenn man mehr Wesen aus der griechischen Mythologie in Spiele implentieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Age of Mythology" und "Titan Quest" haben es ja vorgemacht.


----------



## Falathrim (5. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> jwerwölfe drachen etc. aber was gibt die fantasywelt noch her als ultimativen bösewicht? mir fällt da im moment wirklich kein wesen ein.


Mal grob überschlagen

Herr der Ringe: Zunächst gottähnliches Wesen, dann elfenähnliches Wesen
Star Wars: Allgemein Humanoide
Narnia: Die weiße Frau (Mensch)
Nibelungen: Drache
Dracula: Vampire

Was gibts noch an phantastischer Weltliteratur?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> [...]Ich fände es klasse wenn man mehr Wesen aus der griechischen Mythologie in Spiele implentieren würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht nur griechische Mythologie, Mythologie im allgemeinen find ich großartig.
Das ist der Grund warum ich Final Fantasy mag: Leviathan, Behemoth, Gilgamesh (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher: war Gilgamesh aus einer Mythologie?
Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können das es ein Buch mit dem Titel "The EPIC of Gilgamesh"gab/gibt, so oder irgendwie hieß das),Bahamut, Dullahan und was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Nicht nur griechische Mythologie, Mythologie im allgemeinen find ich großartig.
> Das ist der Grund warum ich Final Fantasy mag: Leviathan, Behemoth, Gilgamesh (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher: war Gilgamesh aus einer Mythologie?
> Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können das es ein Buch mit dem Titel "The EPIC of Gilgamesh"gab/gibt, so oder irgendwie hieß das),Bahamut, Dullahan und was es nicht alles gibt.



Ja, stimmt, dann könnte man auch noch mehr nordische Mythologie einfügen, wie beispielsweise Einherjer, Odin, Ragnarök, die Legende um die Skalden, Asgard, etc. Alles sehr interessante Themengebiete. 
Oh, mir fällt gerade ein, auch in "God of War" wird ja die griechische Mythologie behandelt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, dann könnte man auch noch mehr nordische Mythologie einfügen, wie beispielsweise Einherjer, Odin, Ragnarök, die Legende um die Skalden, Asgard, etc. Alles sehr interessante Themengebiete.
> Oh, mir fällt gerade ein, auch in "God of War" wird ja die griechische Mythologie behandelt.



Ja Odin hab ich da komplett vergessen aber Ragnarök war doch der Krieg zwischen den Göttern und den Riesen,oder? Kann sein das ich mich irre, ich habe mich eine Weile nicht mit Mythologie beschäftigt, kann also sein das ich was vergessen habe.


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ja Odin hab ich da komplett vergessen aber Ragnarök war doch der Krieg zwischen den Göttern und den Riesen,oder? Kann sein das ich mich irre, ich habe mich eine Weile nicht mit Mythologie beschäftigt, kann also sein das ich was vergessen habe.



Ja, unter anderem. Auch Loki und die Midgardschlange waren in diesen letzten Kampf verwickelt, und am Ende starben alle und die Welt wurde neu erschaffen. Steht so jedenfalls in der Edda.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, dann könnte man auch noch mehr nordische Mythologie einfügen, wie beispielsweise Einherjer, Odin, Ragnarök, die Legende um die Skalden, Asgard, etc. Alles sehr interessante Themengebiete.
> Oh, mir fällt gerade ein, auch in "God of War" wird ja die griechische Mythologie behandelt.



die nordische mythologgie wär doch mal eine super idee für ein spiel
als junger thor muß man sich mit mjölnir seinen durch tauesende böse wesen schlagen um am ende dann trve zu sein!^^


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die nordische mythologgie wär doch mal eine super idee für ein spiel
> als junger thor muß man sich mit mjölnir seinen durch tauesende böse wesen schlagen um am ende dann trve zu sein!^^



Und Amon Amarth liefert den Soundtrack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Spiel wäre göttlich!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Und Amon Amarth liefert den Soundtrack!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ohja ^^
das wäre purer metal xD


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die nordische mythologgie wär doch mal eine super idee für ein spiel
> als junger thor muß man sich mit mjölnir seinen durch tauesende böse wesen schlagen um am ende dann trve zu sein!^^


Also es gibt ein schon Bisschen älteres Spiel, das ganz nett ist, das Euch gefallen könnte. Darin gehts auch um die nordische Mythologie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschichte:* Ragnar, ein junger Wikinger, überlebt als einziger das Massaker an seinem Dorf. Getrieben von Rachegelüsten, versucht er denjenigen aufzuspüren, der seinen Stamm verraten hat. Der Verräter Conrack übte das Massaker an seinem eigenen Stamm, da er die heiligen Runensteine zerstören will, die Loki, den verstoßenen Sohn Odins, gefangen halten, um ihn somit zu befreien. Hilfe auf seinem Rachefeldzug bekommt Ragnar hierbei von Odin höchst persönlich.

*Gameplay:* Ich kann mich gut dran erinnern, als ich dieses Spiel das erste Mal gespielt hab. Gut, die Grafik ist nicht unbedingt die Neuste, aber die Geschichte ist echt unglaublich gut. Ich hab selten ein Spiel erlebt, in dem man von der düsteren Atmosphäre so sehr gepackt wird wie in Rune! Man metzelt sich dabei durch ungeheure Massen an Untoten, währenddem man tiefer und tiefer in die wahnsinnige und chaotische Welt von Loki vordringt. Währenddem man versucht, die Welt zu retten sieht die Lage für den Helden immer düsterer aus und irgendwann ist man dann sogar soweit, dass man denkt, dass die Welt nicht mehr gerettet werden kann. Dabei wandelt sich der Held der Geschichte vom kleinen Stammesangehörigen Wikinger zu einer gottgleichen Kampfmaschine hin. Das Spiel gibts mittlerweile bestimmt irgendwo ganz günstig hinterhergeworfen. Wenn Euch also ein Bisschen veraltete Grafik nicht abschreckt, müsst Ihr das unbedingt mal ausprobieren! Das ist ein Erlebnis sondergleichen!

Hier noch ein Youtube-Video, leider ist die Qualtität vom Video nicht grad die Beste:


Es gibt auch eine Multiplayer-Erweiterung: Rune: Halls of Valhalla, aber die ist nicht sehr gelungen. Erstens kann man nur zu zweit gegeneinander antreten und zweitens sind die Klassen völlig unausgeglichen. Aber das Single-Player ist echt super!

Homepage: runegame.com


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

das hört sich ja gut an 
das wrd ich mir doch vllt ma besorgen ^.^
danke davatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hört sich ja gut an
> das wrd ich mir doch vllt ma besorgen ^.^
> danke davatar
> 
> ...


denk ich auch^^


/e warum hab ich die vorahnung, das es GANZ SICHER NICHT FUER MAC GEHT >.<


----------



## Zonalar (9. November 2009)

man könnte noch viel mit den Satyrn machen. Diese Wesen werden ja ind er Mythologie-Welt, eher als Randfiguren behandelt.
Aber ich frage mich, wie da so ein Spiel aussehen wird, wo du einen Satyr spielst, seine Kultur und Charakteristiken erkennst und da mal richtig abtauchen kannst...

So ein Satyr würde ich mir ziemlich cool vorstellen. Unsichtbar schleicht er sich durch den Wald oder die Innenstadt und meuchelt nichts-ahnende Waldläufer und Bürger. Oder als Beschwörer vernichtender Magie, aggresiver Zauber und Heraufbeschwörenden Formeln.

Ich denke, mit dem Satyr lässt sich noch viel machen.


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

*Vote for Nazis die auf Dinosauriern reiten als Bösewichte!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Dann dividieren sie juden durch 0...
*Grins* *<3 dib cimics)


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

es könnte daran liegen das microsoft sich halt nicht von mac veräppeln lässt :/


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /e warum hab ich die vorahnung, das es GANZ SICHER NICHT FUER MAC GEHT >.<


Zum zocken kauft man sich ja auch keinen Apfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansonsten hab ich gehört, Windows liesse sich recht einfach auf nem Mac emulieren. Also hopphopp, WinXP drauf und ab gehts!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Vote for Nazis die auf Dinosauriern reiten als Bösewichte!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sit die beste folge von drawn together 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> Dann dividieren sie juden durch 0...
> *Grins* *<3 dib comics und drawn together)



/fix´d 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin ja immernoch dafür das es mal nen spiel oder buch über tauren gibt...von mir aus auch minotauren^^


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das sit die besste folge von drawn together
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowas wär aber irgendwie ... ja irgendwie kuhig xD Naja da ich aufm Drachen Tripp bin ( danke DAO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) find ich alles kuhig(scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) was nix mit Blut, feuer, Dragons, wandelnden Leichen, Schnezeln und Metal zu tuen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

Ich find im moment dunkle Priester cool, so mit Blutopfern und Totengott anbetungen




> Aber ansonsten hab ich gehört, Windows liesse sich recht einfach auf nem Mac emulieren. Also hopphopp, WinXP drauf und ab gehts!


Ich mit meinen 13 Jahren hab soetwas noch nicht gelernt, und hab generell wenig ahnung vom Computer an sich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kanns mir wer erklaeren?


----------



## XXI. (10. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die nordische mythologgie wär doch mal eine super idee für ein spiel
> als junger thor muß man sich mit mjölnir seinen durch tauesende böse wesen schlagen um am ende dann trve zu sein!^^



Da spielt man dann Vikings: Battle for Asgard. Hat zwar kaum was mit der Mythologier zu tun, ist aber der reine Viking Schnetzel Hammer


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Da spielt man dann Vikings: Battle for Asgard. Hat zwar kaum was mit der Mythologier zu tun, ist aber der reine Viking Schnetzel Hammer



das hört sich doch mal fein an!
direkt mal nach googlen xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Ich frage mich ja eigentlich ob es ein Spiel gibt in dem es um Ragnarök geht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man auf Naglfar startet und dann quasi Ragnarök miterlebt.
Wenn es so ein Spiel nicht gibt, sollten sie schnell anfangen so eines zu entwickeln.


----------



## Death_Master (12. November 2009)

Vielleicht Ragnarök online.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Vielleicht Ragnarök online.



*facepalm*

Bin ich blöd,aber naja ein Online-Spiel ist nicht gerade das,was ich mir wünsche.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

ich glaube auch nicht das ragnarök was mit DEM ragnaröl zu tun aht^^


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das hört sich doch mal fein an!
> direkt mal nach googlen xD



Das Spiel ist SO schlecht. Allein, wenn ich mir Freya ansehe. Die schaut aus wie Prinzessin Leia.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist SO schlecht. Allein, wenn ich mir Freya ansehe. Die schaut aus wie Prinzessin Leia.


trashfaktor ftw!!!!

btw: prinzessin leia war unverwundbar durch ihre 2 meter dicke schminkschicht!!!!


----------



## Deanne (13. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> prinzessin leia war unverwundbar durch ihre 2 meter dicke schminkschicht!!!!



Wow, dann saßen im letzten Semester in BWL ja lauter Superheldinnen.


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Vielleicht Ragnarök online.


Ja der Freitag fängt gut an wenn man am Morgen schon Schmunzeln muss.


----------



## Topperharly (13. November 2009)

call of duty: modern warfare 2, singleplayer


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

hö? Kann es sein, dass du dich im Thred geirrt hast?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wow, dann saßen im letzten Semester in BWL ja lauter Superheldinnen.


wuahahah *schüttel* ich hasse frauen die sich so dick mit schminke zukleistern bis man die echten gesichtszüge nciht mehr erkennen kann


----------

